# Innovative Handgun



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Taurus has come out with a truly unique and functional design in a compact handgun. Traditionalists may not like it, but it makes sense for concealed carry. http://thinkingafield.org/2014/11/taurus-introduces-curve.html


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I think it is an interesting concept and I like pretty much any gun. I want to shoot and own them all. I just hope they straightened out their QC problems on the semi auto line.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

it is cool and weird at the same time. Going to have to see if the local gun shop has one to hold once.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

A dealer told me there supposed to get their first shipment in soon, I'm probably going to get one in the shop just to have. But something tells me shoot ability,and point ability might be an issue.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Could very well be with the heavy trigger pull listed on the specs. That's why I wanted to try one.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I really hope it works out because it is a really cool idea, but Taurus has a problem with follow through on there designs. They could take a page from Keltec in that since.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll wait untill they come out with a phaser...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't believe in stunning anything but squirrels.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A review is here: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/11/fmg-online-takes-first-look-taurus-curve.html


----------

